# What is in your tool belt?



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

Just wintering what tools are always in your pouch and why.. Perhaps stuff that some of us don't carry that make your life easier! 

Pics of your set up are cool too!


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Krause said:


> Just wintering what tools are always in your pouch and why.. Perhaps stuff that some of us don't carry that make your life easier!
> 
> Pics of your set up are cool too!


This stuff .


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

Aside from more common things I keep a few of these on my pouch they come in handy.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

doing trim the past week, but the only irregular things in there are the trim nails and an extra chisel. otherwise; hammer, knife, chisel, speed square, cats paw, crate hammer, crescent wrench, 2-in-1 screwdriver, blower, 3 pencils, sharpee, sunglasses, chalkline, tape, nailset, nails, torpedo level, phone


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Hammer, tape measure, pencil, speed square, right & left handed snips, chalkline, chisel, utility knife. Sometimes screwdrivers, wire strippers... just depends what I'm doing.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

In my pouch I always have
hammer
2x pencils
sharpie marker
tape measure
speed square
chalk line
utility knive
various impact bits for impact driver


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

This is mostly what I have in it.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

I have 2 different tools belts and a holster. One belt for drywall, one belt for carpentry, and a holster for working the slums that a lot of real estate companies send me into. I do field service work for a real estate company and have to do emergency board up's, or stop flooding after the copper thieves wreck a house. I've had 3 serious run in's with thugs doing late night emergency work when they come outta no wheres. (Norfolk, Newport News, Portsmouth)

Drwall:
Drywall hammer
Tape measure
Rasp
Circle cutter
Chalk line
Drywall hole saw
Utility knife
Pack of blades
No#2 bits
Tape holder
Snacks 

My Carpenters Belt:
Tape measure
Speed square
3-4 No#2 pencils
Pencil sharpener
Utility knife
Small protractor
Hammer of the day (rarely use anymore)
Extra No#2 bits
A tiny bottle of nail gun oil.
Flat tip and phillips screwdrivers.



http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac141/John_Lannon/2014-02-13_17-52-18_778_zps926e32c4.jpg


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

D.E.P.S. said:


> My Carpenters Belt: Tape measure Speed square 3-4 No#2 pencils Pencil sharpener Utility knife Small protractor Hammer of the day (rarely use anymore) Extra No#2 bits A tiny bottle of nail gun oil. Flat tip and phillips screwdrivers. http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac141/John_Lannon/2014-02-13_17-52-18_778_zps926e32c4.jpg


No snacks in this one?


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

he only enjoys snacks when they're covered in sheet rock dust


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Well lately it been changing lot but it been steady for the last week of so.

Husky 20oz Smooth face hammer
Bostitch caw paw
GreenLee 6" Dikes
Unknown 6" Dikes
6" Irwin Groovejoint pliers
Matco or Mac Large flat Screwdriver
Red paint marker
Ideal 6 in 1 with wirenut socket
Bostitch 2 blade utility knife

Nearby, I've got a push broom and crowbar as will as my bent conduit hook.

Main task lately has been pulling lath nails and stripping knob and tube wiring.


Roofing Belt:
20oz Framing hammer
Cats Paw
Swanson SpeedSquare
Duck bill snip
(4) Swanson Push point carpenters pencils
(2) Sharpies
(2) Pens 
Assorted screw gun bits and nut drivers(impact rated)
Hillman Moisture resistant notepad
30ft Tape measure
Torpedo Level
6 in 1 Screwdriver
Bostitch 2 blade Utility Knife
6" Adjustable Wrench
Chalkline(blue or black)
2 Handfuls of 16D commons
2 Handfuls of 1 3/4" hand drive Roofers
4-5 rack of 10d or 12d? coated sinkers
2-3 racks of 16d sinkers

I think thats it, been 4+ months since I've roofed.


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

I didn't realize we were going so in-depth. like D.E.P.S. i have two setups mostly one for drywall-framing, and one for drop ceiling. Im a commercial carpenter so mostly metal framing so tools are a little different. 

Drywall-Framing:
22oz smooth face estwing
speed square
tape measure 
torpedo level 
small crow bar, not a cats paw though
jab saw 
rasp 
wiss snips
13-1 klien screw driver 
small gooseneck pliers 
stanley utility knife 
sharpie 
pencils 
chalk line
Small spring clamps 
Impact driver
extra #2 bits

Drop Ceiling:
22oz smooth face estwing
speed square
tape measure 
torpedo level 
small crow bar, not a cats paw though
wiss snips
13-1 klien screw driver 
stanley utility knife 
sharpie 
pencils 
chalk line
Small spring clamps 
Impact driver
extra #2 bits
Rivet gun 
rivet punch 
and line laser 

I think thats it


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

This has reminded me to clean out all my odd fixings and fasteners.


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

chewy said:


> This has reminded me to clean out all my odd fixings and fasteners.


I have that problem too, normally between me and my main man (who also seems to keep his bags in the back seat of my truck) I can come up with 10lbs of screws nails, and everything else on the floor of my truck lol


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tibone for framing, Estwing 20 oz for cornice, siding and trim. Tajima chalk line, razor knife, Swanson speed square, combo square, jab saw, 3 nail sets, sharp and dull chisels, nail pullers and side cutters, tape measure, nail bar, Arkansas soap stone, awl, 11 in 1, when framing a small duster brush, torpedo, block plane. Pencils ,Sharpie and a soap stone. Clamp. 

Thinking of buying a Stilleto nail bar and trim hammer.


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

We call them "Nail Bags".
:tongue_shttp://www.contractortalk.com/images/forums/smilies2/tongue_smilie.gifmilie::tongue_smilie:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Definitely nail bags down here.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ussd to have a plumb bob, but the PLS and Dewalt lasers have taken that away. Keep one in the truck box though.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Different set up for me:
razor knifes
tape measure
8" taping knife
4" taping knife
1" putty knife
pointy type of knife
plastic smoother
scissors
pencils
wallpaper brush


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

General work/demo/framing, Oxy framers bags:
Vaughan 16oz titanium hammer, fiberglass handle, replaceable face, smooth or milled task dependent.
12" wonder bar
Cats paw
Side and end cutters (***** for you non PC folks.)
Klien 11 in 1 screwdriver
Irwin gold quick release utility knife
3/4 chisel, semi sharp, or semi dull depending on your view.
One sharpie
2-3 carpenters pencils
30' Fatmax tape
Tajima folding "G-saw"
Air blower
Skil saw wrench
Nail set, one fat, one trim nail size.
Tajima chalk line
Stabila torpedo level and belt holster
If doing trim/flashing I add some tin snips and a duckbill hand bender to this.

Interior/fine trim I have a single Oxy trim pouch I carry on a 2" belt with a tape holder to stay skinny and not bang into things. Everything here rides in the main pocket cleanly enough and I use the outer pocket for nails/screws task dependent.
16oz fiberglass handle trim hammer
25' dewalt tape
Nail set
Spring loaded center punch
Pencil
Sharp 3/4 chisel
End and side cutters
Irwin gold quick release utility knife
7" trim bar
6" combo square
Scribe compass
I throw a speed square in my back pocket if I need it and a torpedo level in a leg pocket of my carhartts if need be.
EDIT: forgot my small block plane, it rides in the outside pouch when I'm doing scribed pieces.


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Nov 16, 2013)

darthdude said:


> General work/demo/framing, Oxy framers bags: Vaughan 16oz titanium hammer, fiberglass handle, replaceable face, smooth or milled task dependent. 12" wonder bar Cats paw Side and end cutters (***** for you non PC folks.) Klien 11 in 1 screwdriver Irwin gold quick release utility knife 3/4 chisel, semi sharp, or semi dull depending on your view. One sharpie 2-3 carpenters pencils 30' Fatmax tape Tajima folding "G-saw" Air blower Skil saw wrench Nail set, one fat, one trim nail size. Tajima chalk line Stabila torpedo level and belt holster If doing trim/flashing I add some tin snips and a duckbill hand bender to this. Interior/fine trim I have a single Oxy trim pouch I carry on a 2" belt with a tape holder to stay skinny and not bang into things. Everything here rides in the main pocket cleanly enough and I use the outer pocket for nails/screws task dependent. 16oz fiberglass handle trim hammer 25' dewalt tape Nail set Spring loaded center punch Pencil Sharp 3/4 chisel End and side cutters Irwin gold quick release utility knife 7" trim bar 6" combo square Scribe compass I throw a speed square in my back pocket if I need it and a torpedo level in a leg pocket of my carhartts if need be.


 I thought


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Nov 16, 2013)

[quote


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

it's a contractors forum. all trades.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

Aside from the everyday stuff, one thing I found handy was the Stanley fold up chisel. I got sick of my chisel poking a hole in my pouches. As soon as I saw one, I went and bought one. For framing it seems to do the job and no holes in my pouch.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

muskoka guy said:


> Aside from the everyday stuff, one thing I found handy was the Stanley fold up chisel. I got sick of my chisel poking a hole in my pouches. As soon as I saw one, I went and bought one. For framing it seems to do the job and no holes in my pouch.


How are you finding that chisel to work so far? I wanted to get the Fastcap set, but not available locally. I picked up the Stanley but haven't used it yet.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Just hanging tray at the moment.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

So far the folding chisel is holding up. Every guy on our crew has one now. Fits in the pouch better. We are mostly doing framing so you use it for chipping out the odd spot or prying a nail miss. Like I stated I have wrecked a few pouches by getting holes through the bottom from my chisel. This one folds away and no sharp edge. My current pouch is still taped with tuck tape from the hole in the right pouch.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Tibone for framing, Estwing 20 oz for cornice, siding and trim. Tajima chalk line, razor knife, Swanson speed square, combo square, jab saw, 3 nail sets, sharp and dull chisels, nail pullers and side cutters, tape measure, nail bar, Arkansas soap stone, awl, 11 in 1, when framing a small duster brush, torpedo, block plane. Pencils ,Sharpie and a soap stone. Clamp.
> 
> Thinking of buying a Stilleto nail bar and trim hammer.


A guy on my crew calls a flat bar and nail bar all the time and we give him hell for it... :laughing: I assume thats what you're referring to?


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

muskoka guy said:


> So far the folding chisel is holding up. Every guy on our crew has one now. Fits in the pouch better. We are mostly doing framing so you use it for chipping out the odd spot or prying a nail miss. Like I stated I have wrecked a few pouches by getting holes through the bottom from my chisel. This one folds away and no sharp edge. My current pouch is still taped with tuck tape from the hole in the right pouch.


what I did was jam cotton balls into all of my tool slots and pencil slots in my bags. and the slot I use for my chisel, I stuck the chisel as far down into the slot with the plastic cap that came on it still on so the cap got lodged in the bottom of the slot and will block my chisel from puncturing a hole.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

This stuff









And this stuff when I am trimming









Plus a bunch of Collins miter clamps and titebond2


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I keep it light.

Tape, hammer, cats paw, pencil, nail punch, square and chisel. Plus around 20 pounds of [email protected] at any one time.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

maxwage said:


> A guy on my crew calls a flat bar and nail bar all the time and we give him hell for it... :laughing: I assume thats what you're referring to?


Down here a flat bar is a 12" bar, a nail bar is 6 inches.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Down here a flat bar is a 12" bar, a nail bar is 6 inches.


Up here in the Northeast our flat bars are 15". 

I thought everything was supposed to be bigger in Texas. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

They probably are 15", just round numbers :laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> I keep it light.
> 
> Tape, hammer, cats paw, pencil, nail punch, square and chisel. Plus around 20 pounds of [email protected] at any one time.


I carry as little as possible. What the heck is an EXTRA chisel? why would you need two of anything in your belt except for nails? 


Framing:

Hammer
Tape
Chalk box
Speed square
Pencil
Utility knife


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dull chisel is usually a cold chisel, I keep one to remove rough concrete or hit anything I dont want to use my sharp chisel on.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Dull chisel is usually a cold chisel, I keep one to remove rough concrete or hit anything I dont want to use m sharp chisel on.


Check out the stanley utility chisel, its a slot shape so less weight and you can just cut it down to what size you want.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Warren said:


> I carry as little as possible. What the heck is an EXTRA chisel? why would you need two of anything in your belt except for nails?
> 
> Framing:
> 
> ...


Different sizes?Usually carry a razor Sharp one and a multi use one


----------

